# Top Gear Review: Entry-level Tesla Model S 60D



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

With the Tesla Model 3's release still a ways off, maybe 2018, Tesla needed an entry-level model to entice buyers now. So, they came up with is the 60D, a 60kWh version of the Model S, which will run you around $55k after incentives and credits ($50k if you choose the plain 60). What you get is a range of 218 miles, 0 to 60 in around 5.2 seconds, a top speed of 130 mph and the updated front end styling. If you want to put up some extra cash, you can even make the 60kWh battery magically turn into 75kWh, amazing! That of course gets you a bit more range and more of a power punch. How does it play on the road though? TopGear recently had a go in the 60D and sounds like a hit, so here are some of the highlights from that.



> Pricing competitive with the likes of a BMW 330d, and when you factor in far cheaper servicing and running costs, plus free Supercharging and zero road tax, the 60kWh Model S starts to look awfully*tempting.*





> I know you must be bored of reading about electric motors hitting max power from the get-go by now, but honestly, the way this supposedly base-spec Tesla rockets from 0-30mph would destroy a red-blooded super-saloon like an M5. This makes it a terrific urban car, despite the usual Model S*girth.





> It feels expensive inside. Tesla's obviously been stung by criticism of the Model S's tinny trim and synthetic-feeling leathers not living up to the prices demanded, and has responded. This test car was largely the best-assembled, nicest finished Tesla I've encountered, besides a*faulty lid that stopped the main cubby hole remaining*open.





> However, there's all the performance we could realistically need, sensible and accurate range, an overall*deeper sense of quality and what many EV-curious folk have been crying out for: a more competitive, accessible finance*option.*
> 
> The 60D won't become your new darling of YouTube drag races, but it's the best all-round Model S*yet.


*Source TopGear*


----------

